# More Monster Scenes?



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

It would appear with all these announcements, this has been overlooked. There are two Monster Scenes kits (according to those at I-Hobby) on Moebius' table, Grousome Goodies and The Pain Parlor! I dont know if these are coming out or there just to see if there is interest. Hopefully the former.
Can anyone clarify?
Man that would AWESOME news!:thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

We will find out soon , i hope so everything looks good so far ! 


Robert


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks official to me!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great news indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Everybody needs to really buy these up - maybe they will do the 2 prototype ones in the future!
Steve


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

scooke123 said:


> Everybody needs to really buy these up - maybe they will do the 2 prototype ones in the future!
> Steve


heh-heh


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies will be Halloween treats for 2010


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW This is like Christmas in October!!!...I Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies will be Halloween treats for 2010


Thanks Goodness for that. I'll have time to save up for them and get the other 6 built.

Now if we can just convince the Vampi licence holder that re-popping her is a GOOD thing!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Repopping Vampi would be good, if they could put her on a slight diet......Nothing worse than a gold bad being covered up by a dunlop. he he he.

When Vampi is released, I'll buy the whole lot of monster scenes. If not, I'll just pick up a few of the favs.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

OOOOPs a gold bat. lol


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

FANTASTIC news on the two m/s kits,
But has anyone got any idea if Moebius plans to release the two other figure kits from the line up, dracula & mr hyde :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe they are being released by Monarch Models.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

j2man said:


> Repopping Vampi would be good, if they could put her on a slight diet......Nothing worse than a gold bad being covered up by a dunlop. he he he.
> 
> When Vampi is released, I'll buy the whole lot of monster scenes. If not, I'll just pick up a few of the favs.


True, but she's another styrene icon. It would be a shame to change this kit. There are so many other statues, busts (pardon the pun), and garage kits available of a more 'relaistic' Vampi. The Aurora version should stay as it is.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am sooo glad the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies are being reissued!! I've been hoping they would. I wish they would cast the front pieces of the lab machines in clear plastic for lighting though. As for Vampi,I would love to see her reissued as well. I'de buy 3 or 4.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks like next Halloween is gonna be something special for us Monster Scenes fans! Thanks for the heads up Dave, and thanks to Frank for making these great kits happen!
Hope the Pain parlor skeleton is in glow.
Well, until next Halloween we've got a kings ransom of kits coming down the pike, and eye (Franco) want them all!!!!!
You guys at Moebius must be brimming with pride...if not, START BRIMMING RIGHT NOW!
You guys earned it! A new modeling era is here and a ton of people are very happy.
Thanks a million. 
Your friend,
James
jimandjudyshorrormodels.com


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Ooooh yes, lots of alternate glow parts please!!!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Hey Frank! How About Get With Scary Terry.....*

SO WE ALL COULD HAVE HER UNDER THE XMAS TREE......http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/addon/tervamp.htm :thumbsup: WHAT DO YA''ALL THINK GANG?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hmmmm. I 'd be very amazed if Monarch puts out the Monster Scenes Hyde and Dracula.

Mind you the "Monster Scenes Limited" Parts Pit would look GREAT in styrene!

Parts Pit Mike


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Mike, there are some built up photos and box art doing the rounds in another thread here. I think there is a licensing issue that left these two kits separate from the other MS kits.

I don't have all the background, maybe someone a little more clued in could illuminate us?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just as a side note, the Marx 6" monsters look pretty good with this series. Painted up they are pretty nice. Theyve been reissued a few times.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with Hunch,the PP skeleton should be glow plastic,and the lab machine front pieces should maybe be done in clear for lighting,or maybe glow,so the dials and gauges can glow or be lit from behind. Just a suggestion,for what it's worth.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies will be just as the original kits - Glow skeleton and no new clear parts...
Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Good to know.

The Aurora Bride looks good in the Pain Parlor with the Frankenstein standing anxiously next to her.

I'd love to see the two prototype Monster Scenes kits released as well. They really tie the whole thing together.


----------



## biglump (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are interested in purchasing resin copies of the 2 lost kits, visit the following site: NightGalleryKits.Net I believe he is the only one at this time that makes these kits. I have both of them and they are awesome! I have no idea what type of "rights battle" would have to happen to get these made in styrene by Moebius or someone else.

Monsterscenes.net confirms that Gruesome Goodies and Pain Parlor are coming from Moebius, but no mention as to when. There will also be another prototype model coming like the pendulum prototype.

I have seen pictures of the supposed Dracula and Hyde kits from Monarch out there on the web - every time it says these are not licensed/approved by Dencomm. I doubt they are made unless Monarch calls them something else and changes them due to "rights".


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

These Monster scenes make a great Halloween display!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have one of the Scary Terry Vampi's and it is one nice kit, cleanly cast and detailed!
Steve


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

If "Vampirella" is a licensed name and there are issues with re-issueing this kit, can't she be renamed "Dracella" or something so she can be reissued? I also saw that the licenser(?) didn't like the way the sculpt was so apparently there is no issue with likeness. And "YES" keep the Aurora version. Don't change a thing. I also have Terry Beatty's Vampi and it's a great addition, but there is nothing like an original!!:thumbsup:


----------

